# Hearing Positive Things?



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

What is the *nicest thing* someone can say to you? The *one thing* you would like to *hear*. And have you ever *heard* it?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

"You're amazing just as you are". No, I've never heard it, but I assume my friends can see positives about me. We've been friends a long time and it's nice to know they accept me.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

"You're a lovely person" ,"I want you to always love me the way you do now" ,"you're awesome" ,"you can do anything"


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

"I'm proud of you, you have done a great job with ______" It could be about anything. It is just the recognition that I actually work hard. I have only really heard it from one person that actually meant it, other than at events where it was appropriate (graduation, etc.) and that was from my boyfriend when I managed to finish my Associates of Arts Teaching Degree.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> "You're amazing just as you are". No, I've never heard it, but I assume my friends can see positives about me. We've been friends a long time and it's nice to know they accept me.


TryingMara, you are *amazing *just as you are


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

santosh680 said:


> "You're a lovely person" ,"I want you to always love me the way you do now" ,"you're awesome" ,"you can do anything"


Santosh680, you are a *lovely and awesome* person


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Kimonosan said:


> "I'm proud of you, you have done a great job with ______" It could be about anything. It is just the recognition that I actually work hard. I have only really heard it from one person that actually meant it, other than at events where it was appropriate (graduation, etc.) and that was from my boyfriend when I managed to finish my Associates of Arts Teaching Degree.


Kimonosan, I am proud of you because you are doing* a great job*, and you work hard so you *deserve* the things you got


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Most of nice things which have been heard are lies so I rather be without. I let in in and out of my ears, no reaction.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

one of my friend compliment me for my helping nature.. she said your are so caring and helping person..


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

The one nicest thing i've heard/hear is that I have an awesome smile.

Game


----------



## ReverseMirror (May 27, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Most of nice things which have been heard are lies so I rather be without. I let in in and out of my ears, no reaction.


I agree, and I do the same


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Most of nice things which have been heard are lies so I rather be without. I let in in and out of my ears, no reaction.


*Well, this is not a lie. I think you are a cool person with original answers*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

matthewebbert said:


> one of my friend compliment me for my helping nature.. she said your are so caring and helping person..


Matt I think it is really kind of you to care for nature, we need more people like you


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> The one nicest thing i've heard/hear is that I have an awesome smile.
> 
> Game


You make me smile with your posts, so thank you


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Royals said:


> What is the *nicest thing* someone can say to you? The *one thing* you would like to *hear*. And have you ever *heard* it?


What about you? You're telling all these people the things they want hear, but we don't know your ideal compliment! I'd say you're one of the most positive people on this forum and you're always doing your best to spread that around, which is really admirable.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree with StNaive. It's admirable and awesome what you are doing here.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

StNaive said:


> What about you? You're telling all these people the things they want hear, but we don't know your ideal compliment! I'd say you're one of the most positive people on this forum and you're always doing your best to spread that around, which is really admirable.


*I really don't know hehe. I have heard most things I would like to hear from others, that I have talent and that I am a nice person. For me it is not really about admiration or praise, ofcourse it is nice to hear it sometimes, but I need to built self esteem in myself and from myself. Because one person says this, another says that. But I get quite a lot joy out of making threads here and seeing how positive people are or react, that gives me hope 
*


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

> I believe in one thing like hearing something positive in the morning can make your whole day very awesome, like some good news or some wish you want to come true.


I am expecting this every morning..


----------



## Gabriele (Jun 9, 2013)

"I did it for you" , "this is for you" When someone gives me something.. but not birthday gift. Im talking about situation when for example someone travel abroad and bring me some souvenir, even something to eat, chocolate bar, whatever. It shows that he or she thinks about me 
Last days i said to my friend, i have a problem to understand some part of material in my studies, and next day she gave me some notes and said " I wrote it specialy for you" It was so nice


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

" I love you " , and " I miss you "


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Gabriele said:


> "I did it for you" , "this is for you" When someone gives me something.. but not birthday gift. Im talking about situation when for example someone travel abroad and bring me some souvenir, even something to eat, chocolate bar, whatever. It shows that he or she thinks about me
> Last days i said to my friend, i have a problem to understand some part of material in my studies, and next day she gave me some notes and said " I wrote it specialy for you" It was so nice


*Hey Gabriele, this comment is specially for you, because you gave me an awesome answer 
*


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

march_hare said:


> " I love you " , and " I miss you "


That is really sweet to say, thank you for reminding me why we need to love and remember others so much  I have much love for you and the way you always express things nicely


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I would love to hear someone say that I am enough/whole. That I truly have everything I need to get over my fears and self-doubt. I will always tell you this until you understand because I believe in you. 

:| Yeah, I lack a lot of support in real life and have for most of my life. I've always been alone with my own troubles.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

My boyfriend told me I was a nice, caring person. And not that I just cared about people. I care about everything and I'm such a compassionate person who just wants everyone to be happy and will try my hardest to make them happy. That I've never said a bad thing about a person, and I have a kind and genuine heart. It's pretty great to hear.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

I wish someone would tell me I look younger than Jessica Chastain


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> I would love to hear someone say that I am enough/whole. That I truly have everything I need to get over my fears and self-doubt. I will always tell you this until you understand because I believe in you.
> 
> :| Yeah, I lack a lot of support in real life and have for most of my life. I've always been alone with my own troubles.


ChampagneYear,

YOU HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO GET OVER YOUR PROBLEMS! STRONG WILL, MOTIVATION, STRENGTH, GOOD ATTITUDE, AMBITION...
I BELIEVE IN YOU AND YOU CAN OVERCOME ANYTHING! JUST NEVER GIVE UP AND KEEP BELIEVING IN YOUR SELF AND YOUR ABBILITIES!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

ericalynnxx said:


> My boyfriend told me I was a nice, caring person. And not that I just cared about people. I care about everything and I'm such a compassionate person who just wants everyone to be happy and will try my hardest to make them happy. That I've never said a bad thing about a person, and I have a kind and genuine heart. It's pretty great to hear.


Ericalynnxx,

IT IS GREAT TO KNOW THAT YOU ARE SUCH A CARING, COMPASSIONATE AND KIND HEARTED PERSON! KEEP BEING THIS WAY AND THINGS WILL GO GREAT FOR YOU. YOU ALWAYS GET BACK WHAT YOU GIVE. MORE PEOPLE SHOULD BE LIKE YOU!


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

MrFunnyPants said:


> I wish someone would tell me I look younger than Jessica Chastain


MrFunnyPants,

You look younger than Jessica Chastain!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I love your positive messages in giant text


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Royals said:


> MrFunnyPants,
> 
> You look younger than Jessica Chastain!


Awww, you've made worms meat of me


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Royals said:


> ChampagneYear,
> 
> YOU HAVE EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO GET OVER YOUR PROBLEMS! STRONG WILL, MOTIVATION, STRENGTH, GOOD ATTITUDE, AMBITION...
> I BELIEVE IN YOU AND YOU CAN OVERCOME ANYTHING! JUST NEVER GIVE UP AND KEEP BELIEVING IN YOUR SELF AND YOUR ABBILITIES!












haha. Thank you.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

Royals said:


> Ericalynnxx,
> 
> IT IS GREAT TO KNOW THAT YOU ARE SUCH A CARING, COMPASSIONATE AND KIND HEARTED PERSON! KEEP BEING THIS WAY AND THINGS WILL GO GREAT FOR YOU. YOU ALWAYS GET BACK WHAT YOU GIVE. MORE PEOPLE SHOULD BE LIKE YOU!


Thanks  I try to be as nice as I can be. I only want to treat people the way I want to be treated myself. Everyone deserves to have kindness shown to them.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Anybody to express an interest in spending time with me, even if it's just a few minutes.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by matthewebbert
> one of my friend compliment me for my helping nature.. she said your are so caring and helping person..





Royals said:


> Matt I think it is really kind of you to care for nature, we need more people like you


Hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

mcgilicutty said:


> hilarious! :lol:


*Thanks a lot mcgilicutty! *


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Anybody to express an interest in spending time with me, even if it's just a few minutes.


Hey NoHeart, I would hang out with you. You seem like a cool guy!


----------

